
Innovative Apple Watch Series 5: OLED LTPO Display, Compass, Always on Feature - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/gadgets/1284-innovative-apple-watch-series-5-new-ultra-low-power-ltpo-display-compass-always-on-feature.html
======
inoplanium
I upgrade my Apple Watch every other iteration: so 1, 3, and now 5. Apple's
heart-rate monitoring has been generally found to be the most accurate amongst
smart watches which makes the Apple Watch a great fitness tracker. The new
always-on display will be a major plus for me. I still find software upgrades
on Apple Watch to be hit and miss, it's a quite a slow and laborious process.
Cellular roaming for normal usage needs to be addressed, it prevents me from
buying the cellular version.

